# 75mg aspirin with frozen embryo transfer?



## kittenbaby (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi everyone, I am due to have a FET around the 8th oct and have read alot about baby aspirin / 75mg and how it can help implantation. after 3 failed transfers im willing to try anything. but when am i supposed to start taking it? I am currently on the buselerlyn and progynova (hrt) and I am due to start my cyclogest on sat. am i too late to start taking it? 

also does anyone have any experience of taking it?

Thanks
xx


----------



## nat4353 (Nov 20, 2007)

hiya ive been taking it the last few cycles but there is now concern that it may not help implantation and I have read that you should stop taking b4 ET and re start if you get a BFP.( thats what my immune s consultant is now stating) 

I have been told that i can take as i have a possible clotting problem ( but quite a common one that a lot of the population may have) but this time I have decided to take it the whole way through and not stop as there are many ladies who have took it the whole way through.

I also read a report that stated if you dont have any clotting issues then there is no evidence that aspirin improves chances.

Im willing to give anything a go now and have tried so many different things but there's so much conflicting stories and reports

good luck 

nat xx


----------



## kittenbaby (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi nat thanks for your reply. when you say you should stop taking before transfer and start after BFP is that on a frozen transfer? I asked my clinic about taking it, they said they dont recommend it but if i wanted to it wont do any harm. so should i be taking it now do you think? 
x


----------



## nat4353 (Nov 20, 2007)

ive found this link off the immune boards might help a little or maybe not !!! http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=271091.0

I this cycle started taking it the day 1 of taking tablets and am taking it through it has been suggested to take it for a while be et then stop for the 2ww and start again if get a bfp as there has been new research but i did this the past 2 cycles and got bfns so doing it all the way through to see if that helps

if your clinic has said it can do harm id go with what they say xxx


----------

